# Fall is coming quick in the poconos



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

took these today..tried a few different things like using the flash in broad daylight , the nik indian summer software filter and a filter i havent tried before called color range contrast from nik . it lets me locally adjust color depth and contrast on objects and only those onjects so i can control how much i give them independant from the rest of the photo

nikon d300 with the 35mm f1.8 and sb-900 flash









1








2








3








4








5


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

1








2








3


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The changing of the seasons/colors is probably the biggest thing I miss since moving to Arizona. Fall is always such a beautiful time.


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice colors!


----------

